# Freeware to convert a CD to one MP3 file



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Basically I am looking for a single program that will rip an entire CD to one MP3 file, aiming to put a few of these on one CD to play in our gallery. Googling leaves me more confused than ever. Does anyone have good experience with such a program? 

PS: at the moment I am ripping with a standard program like Windows Media Player, and then combining the separate MP3's with the program All Free MP3 joiner. Time consuming.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

PPS: no i-Tunes, thanks. Matter of principle.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Foobar2000 http://www.foobar2000.org/
EAC http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/

Both can do this, I don't think itunes has that ability.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks a bundle. I even have Foobar on my laptop, but had not seen it contains ripping power as well. I just use it to play or convert FLAC files.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

in foobar: File->Open audio CD->Rip->proceed to converter setup->Destination->Merge all tracks


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

http://cdexos.sourceforge.net/


----------

